# Allroundrute & Rolle ... ?



## Markomanne85 (14. Januar 2011)

Hello Leute,

Suche ein alles-könner-Combi ... und ja, ich weis das es keine "EINE" Rute und Rolle für alle Fische gibt |supergri

Es soll eine leichte Grundrute werden dh. Durchlaufmontagen von 10-40g aber auch eine Boiliemontage von 80g würde ich gerne in Ufernähe ausbringen können
Auch einen Räubern soll es mit Grund & Posenmontagen kein Problem sein. 
3,30m und 3teilig  um flexibel zu bleiben und natürlich ein bischen ein Rückrad um auch einen 10kg Schuppi ausdrillen zu können.
Einfach einen Allrounder, mit dem ich ein breites Spektrum abdecken kann.

Zur Rolle: 
Soll eine mittelgroße Stationärrolle werden (Freilauf wäre nicht schlecht, is aber nicht unbedingt nutwendig) die so rund 200m 30er aufnehmen kann. Auch eine Rolle mit "Kampfbremse" wäre nicht so schlecht (ist ja quasi ein Freilauf) ... optisch und qualitativ sollte sie schon was her machen


bin dabei auf 2 Sängerruten gestossen ... 

-Sänger Pro-T Global Float & Ground
-Sänger Spirit SX Float & Ground

bei den Rollen würden mir gefallen

- Stradic von Shimano

bin über jeden Tipp froh und auch für alles neue offen ... 

lg Roman

PS: Frohes neues Jahr #h


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Allroundrute & Rolle ... ?*

Rolle,
http://www.google.de/product_url?q=...TcXfC4it-AagrsXoDQ&sa=title&ved=0CAcQgwgwADgA

Rute,
http://cgi.ebay.de/YAD-NASHVILLE-SP...224815&cguid=6bb8c19612d0a0e205425e12fec5680f

Ich hab als Alternative zu den Okumas die Rolle hier dran,
http://cgi.ebay.de/Daiwa-Regal-BRi-...rt_Angelsport_Angelrollen&hash=item255ff69903

habe aber viel weniger bezahlt und würde zu den aktuellen Preisen die Okuma Rollen vorziehen.


----------



## vermesser (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Allroundrute & Rolle ... ?*

Guck mal nach einer langen und schweren Meforute. Irgendwo in einem Thread hier meinte schonmal jemand, daß das einer Allroundrute am nächsten kommt...das Wurfgewicht reicht aus für Grundmontagen, eine Pose lässt sich auch werfen und auch zum Spinnfischen sind die natürlich brauchbar.

Einen konkreten Tip für eine dreiteilige habe ich allerdings nicht. 

Vielleicht ne Barbenrute? Wäre auch ne Möglichkeit.


----------



## Lenzibald (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Allroundrute & Rolle ... ?*

Servus.
Gib mal auf www.hiki.at ugly Stick ein. 3meter wg.40-80gr Leider nur 2teilig kostet im Abverkauf keine 40.- Hab selber eine als Rute für alles, wegen dem Wurfgewicht muß ich sagen das eher weich sind aber genug Rückgrat für jeden Karpfen und mit der schaffste auch nen Wels. Ich nehms immer dort wo ich durch Gestrüpp und über Böschungen muß und nur eine Rute für alles mitnehmen kann.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Markomanne85 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Allroundrute & Rolle ... ?*

@ Torsk_NI ... die Okumas habe ich selbst auf meinen Karpfenruten. Super Rollen jedoch viel zu groß!!!
Die YAD Ruten hatte ich auch schon ;D ... doch nach 3 mal fischen habe  ich sie wieder hergegeben (schlecht verarbeitet, globig, usw)
trotzdem danke ...

@ vermesser ... was genau ist eine Mefrute? Barbenrute wäre eine Idee ...

@ Lenzibald ...schaut echt nett aus, danke für den Tipp! Jedoch is 2 teilig nichts wegen der Transportlänge


----------



## alechandros (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Allroundrute & Rolle ... ?*

Zu der Allroundrute, Meforute, diesen Tipp habe ich schonmal gepostet:

Meiner Meinung nach ist die beste Allroundrute die Shimano Speedmaster Salt Water Länge 330cm WG 10-110g. Die kanst du zum Posenfischen, Grundangeln, Blinkern und Sprinnfischen nehmen. Damit wirst du auch keine Probleme haben einen größeren Karpfen zu drillen. Die kostet leider so um die 160€ neu aber gebraucht habe ich eine bei der Bucht für 80€ ersteigert. Wenn ich mich für eine Angelrute entscheiden müsste dann würde ich die Speedmaster Salt Water nehmen. Damit kannst du von Rotaugen bis Lachs alles angeln.


----------



## Dunraven (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Allroundrute & Rolle ... ?*

Super Freilaufrolle?
Hole die eine gebrachte Shimano Baitrunner 5010 oder 6010, die liegen zwischen 35 und 45 Euro bei Ebay und wenn Du nicht gerade eine verhunzte kaufst halten die ewig und laufen super.

unter Allround Rute verstehe ich eine heavy Feeder aber die gibt es wohl nicht in 3 teilig und 3,30m. Ich finde aber eh das 3,30m keine gute Allroundlänge ist, das wäre für mich 3,60m und da sollte es einige geben.


----------



## klappe (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Allroundrute & Rolle ... ?*

für ne rollle

http://www.fishingtackle24.de/produ...EAT&xploidID=1c0981df5075094af540009e2020ba61 

kann ich die nur empfehlen ....
hab sie zwar noch nicht sooooo lange-macht aber einen sehr guten eindruck!

als allround und grundrute nutze ich ne mosella light pilk mit 125g wg und 3,15m länge 

hat nur 25€ gekostet ist aber nix für die ewigkeit...obwohl der blank richtig gut ist....


----------



## Markomanne85 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Allroundrute & Rolle ... ?*

@ Dunraven ... stimmt, der klassiker schlecht hin ... habe mir auch schon mal 2 aus dem ebey "bestellt" bin aber extrem eingefahren .... seit dem lass ich die Hände von solchen Klassikerne (obwohl du recht hast ... sind spitzen Rollen)

@ klappe ... Ich hatte am Freitag genau diese Rolle in der Hand, was für ein Zufall :q
Verarbeitet ist sie ja nicht schlecht ... jedoch läuft sie nicht sehr Rund muss ich sagen

@all ... Ich glaube ich habe meine Rolle gefunden ... Freitag war ich bei meinem Angelladen und habe mir mal alle Freilaufrollen mittlerer Größe zeigen lassen ... 

die Schimano Baitrunner 4000 FA wird es werden ... eigentlich wollte ich schaun das ich mal von Shimano weg komme ... aber das gesamzpaket von dieser Rolle stimmt einfach ... klein, handlich, super direkt, feiner Freilauf und der Preis von rund 70€ ist auch ok

http://www.anglerzentrale24.de/Shimano-Baitrunner-DL-4000-FA

jetzt ist nur die Frage ... welche Rute dazu???
*
*


----------



## vermesser (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Allroundrute & Rolle ... ?*



Markomanne85 schrieb:


> @ vermesser ... was genau ist eine Mefrute? Barbenrute wäre eine Idee ...



Eine Meerforellenrute (Mefo) ist so ungefähr 3 - 3,30 m lang und hat ein Wurgewicht von ca. 50 Gramm. Damit ist sie für nahezu alles relativ gut geeignet, was im heimischen Süßwasser rumschwimmt.

Eventuell wäre auch eine Sbirolinorute was, die gibts in entsprechenden Längen und Wurfgewichten, um damit alles abzudecken. Barbenruten liegen im selben Bereich. Letztlich ist der Name völlig egal. Ich würde als Allroundrute was um die 3 Meter mit ungefähr 50 Gramm Wurfgewicht wählen.


----------



## Dunraven (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Allroundrute & Rolle ... ?*



Markomanne85 schrieb:


> @ Dunraven ... stimmt, der klassiker schlecht hin ... habe mir auch schon mal 2 aus dem ebey "bestellt" bin aber extrem eingefahren .... seit dem lass ich die Hände von solchen Klassikerne (obwohl du recht hast ... sind spitzen Rollen.



Das ist dann Pech.
Ich selber habe mir bisher 6-7 davon bei Ebay gekauft und bin voll zufrieden. Dabei biete ich auch nicht wie andere bis 50 oder mehr Euro sondern hole sie mir meist zwischen 30 und 45 Euro. Selbst zwei 8010 bei denen die Spulen sich nicht mehr so lösen ließen wie es sich gehört habe ich gekauft (für zusammen ca. 70 Euro) und dann Zuhause festgestellt (also jemand der normal bei sowas zwei linke Hände hat) das die Feder nicht richtig saß. Schon war wieder alles bestens. Das einzige was mir bei einer der Rollen stört ist ein kleiner Korrosionsfleck am Metall der Doppelkurbel, aber den sieht man nur wenn man die anklappt. Von daher kann ich absolut nicht klagen. 

Nur eine Rolle habe ich wieder verkauft. Das war eine 4010 bei der ich festgestellt habe das sie keine stufenlose Rücklaufsperre hat. Da ich die fürs Feedern wollte nicht gut. Ansonsten war sie aber auch ok und wäre es nicht so wichtige gewesen um die richtige Spannung der Feederspitze zu erreichen, dann hätte ich sie auch selber problemlos genutzt.


----------



## Markomanne85 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Allroundrute & Rolle ... ?*

diesen Rollen zwischen 30-45€ (wenn sie voll funktionsfähig sind) ist echt ein Top Preis !!!


----------



## Markomanne85 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Allroundrute & Rolle ... ?*

Hier mal ein paar Ruten die mir gefallen würden ...

Exori X-Star Spirit
http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...-x-star-spirit-friedfisch-allround/detail.jsf

Sänger Pro-T float & Ground
http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...n/saenger-pro-t-float-float-ground/detail.jsf

Sänger Spirit SX Flout & ground
http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...er-specitec-spirit-sx-float-ground/detail.jsf

so etwas in der Art suche Ich ... jemand erfahrung mit solch einer Rute?


----------



## klappe (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Allroundrute & Rolle ... ?*



Markomanne85 schrieb:


> @ Dunraven ... stimmt, der klassiker schlecht hin ... habe mir auch schon mal 2 aus dem ebey "bestellt" bin aber extrem eingefahren .... seit dem lass ich die Hände von solchen Klassikerne (obwohl du recht hast ... sind spitzen Rollen)
> 
> @ klappe ... Ich hatte am Freitag genau diese Rolle in der Hand, was für ein Zufall :q
> Verarbeitet ist sie ja nicht schlecht ... jedoch läuft sie nicht sehr Rund muss ich sagen
> ...



hab meine quantum für nicht mal 50€geschossen-da kann man wirklich nicht meckern....bin , wie gesagt sehr zufieden damit.
hatte auch schon shimano in der hand....da ist der lauf wirklich um einiges runder.....aber wenn das budget nicht mehr her gibt....ist es ne solide rolle

außerdem dachte ich der tipp mit ner baitrunner kommt eh|uhoh:
grüße und noch viel erfolg beim suchen deiner kombi#6


----------



## Markomanne85 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Allroundrute & Rolle ... ?*

Sonst keiner einen Ruten Tipp?


----------



## Carp956672 (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Allroundrute & Rolle ... ?*

Hallo,

eiso ich habe mir die Sänger Spirit SX Float & Ground Rute geholt und ich kann nur sagen das sie echt SUPER ist sie hat eine schön durchgehende Aktion und ist sehr leicht.


----------



## the-big-o (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Allroundrute & Rolle ... ?*

Jenzi Artini Powerise Multitool, für mich persönlich DIE Allroundrute schlechthin. Gibt es in zwei Auführungen mit 40 und 70g WG und in Längen zwischen 2,70 und 3,30m.


----------

